# cardio and lifting weights



## alxf (Oct 2, 2012)

when is the perfect time for cardio? after lifting weights or before?
or you should separate them,?


----------



## matt17 (Oct 3, 2012)

alxf said:


> when is the perfect time for cardio? after lifting weights or before?
> or you should separate them,?



I do mine after weights.


----------



## FIZE (Oct 4, 2012)

Cardio after weights for sure.


----------



## skyloop (Oct 5, 2012)

i do mine after weight as my heart rate is already up


----------



## ink (Oct 8, 2012)

alxf said:


> when is the perfect time for cardio? after lifting weights or before?
> or you should separate them,?



After  because you want all the energy you have for weights...


----------



## ohpack (Oct 9, 2012)

cardio after weights, that's pretty much a basic


----------



## tonys12 (Oct 10, 2012)

i do mine after weight as my heart rate is already up


----------



## alxf (Oct 11, 2012)

how long do you do cardio for after ...?


----------



## bobbie (Oct 12, 2012)

30 minutes and on non-workout days, 1 hour empty stomach


----------



## Edgen1100 (Oct 13, 2012)

Well!!!According to me that both of the work so good for keep the fitness and health.
Cardio exercises are the best for the weight loss and fitness.
These cardio exercises burn the fat more effectively and control the cholesterol level which 
lead to healthy heart.The more effective cardio exercises are jogging, running, swimming,cycling.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 14, 2012)

alxf said:


> when is the perfect time for cardio? after lifting weights or before?
> or you should separate them,?



I get best results when I do cardio on days that I dont weight train.


----------



## -cotton- (Oct 15, 2012)

If youre trying to cut, id suggest trying to add some cardio first thing in the morning when you wake up....before you eat anything.
when im on my cutting cycles, i do about 30 minutes of HIIT training in the mornings when i wake up 3 days a week,

and i do long distance jogging or cycling AFTER my lifts on the other two days.


----------



## alfred (Oct 15, 2012)

A good 45 minute weight training routine will tap into your glycogen storage and you will be able to burn mostly fat with your cardio session following the weights.


----------



## yoBmw (Oct 17, 2012)

after...for 30 minutes


----------



## alxf (Oct 18, 2012)

Great posts guys, thanks alot


----------



## slide (Oct 27, 2012)

I dont think there is a "perfect" time to get cardio done. Personally, I wouldnt want to do cardio immediately before training..Id rather use that energy toward lifting. In a perfect world, I would much rather do cardio opposite of my weight training (train in morning / cardio in the afternoon or evening), but the bottom line is if you need it, just get it done. Life gets in the way and you just have to do adjust. So, if I have a flight and want to get in the cardio...I will get to the gym a little earlier, lift, and then knock out some cardio...and head to the airport. 

For me..on training days, cardio opposite of training (as stated above) is what I prefer and on non-training days, first thing on an empty stomach. 

Good luck...

-s


----------

